# 1st slingshot fork end help needed



## n00bshot (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all, Im cracking on with my 1st ash natural forks.





I didn't even know what a rasp was until I arrived here, so have been buying a few tools to get me started.

Got a 3 rasp set, coping saw, some Chinese sandpaper from flebay (facepalm) now I have the trade quality haha.

Anyway do I need to cut the fork tips parallel to the base plain?

As you can see I cut them in line with the forks not the base.

Should be enough left to re cut them, no idea about finding fork length sweet spots etc.

I would like to get this one finished so I can start practice shooting and start another now I have a slightly better idea about palmswell, ergonomics and rasping.

I have some "danish oil" lying about, would this be ok to finish with instead of say this boiled linseed im hearing about.

Cheers n00bshot.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

> Anyway do I need to cut the fork tips parallel to the base plain?
> 
> As you can see I cut them in line with the forks not the base.


The truth is, the fork length is fine as it is. Just file a groove in the fork tips with a rat-tail file. And shape the fork end into semi-circle shape.

If you want to get a smooth surface, use round broken glass to shave the wood, after that only use sandpaper.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

looks good to me ... like HOE says round the ends


----------



## n00bshot (Nov 17, 2013)

awesome, cheers all, I see now there are no rules, :looney: I'll go ahead as suggested and round em off. I'll use this thread to finish the job and post results up.

n00b.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Grooves are way too long for my taste. Then again I do like the short thick ones  Just go with what you're comfortable with, I've never really measured the forks before cutting, just go with whats comfortable and make sure they are even.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

nothing wrong with that one. keep at it :thumbsup:


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

The first few you make will vary, and then you will find the style you prefer.

Thinking about it mechanically, the shorter the forks the better imo.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

PandaMan said:


> The first few you make will vary, and then you will find the style you prefer.
> 
> Thinking about it mechanically, the shorter the forks the better imo.


The lower the forks the less strain there is on you're wrist.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Meant to type forks*, forks are too long for my taste. lol.


----------

